# Starting frame off resto 66 lemans



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

I am starting my frame off restoration of a 66 lemans I just picked up a wrecked 2004 gto with 50000 miles for a steal $4200 only has front end damage to drivers and passengers 1/4 panels and broken steering link. I plan on using the ls1 and 6 speed manual also transplanting the front and rear seats into the 66 is anything else usable off the 2004 gto as a resto mod? thanks for any advise, Brian


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome Brian, On PY there is a guy who molded the whole dash into a 69' firebird, if i were to go that route i would use everything i could. Also a member here who fabbed the whole Independent Rear Suspension in a 66'.


----------



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks I will check it out I would like to use everything I can.


----------

